

New Dropbox TOS lets you boss access your whole dropbox - bajsejohannes
https://www.dropbox.com/updated_terms/
Accompanying email:<p>We’re working to make it easier for your Dropbox for Teams administrators to
	manage all the stuff you and your teammates have in your Teams account. Soon,
	we’ll be releasing new features for admins to manage the security of your
	team’s stuff and make it easier for them to help when things go wrong.<p>In some cases, your admin may need the flexibility to take some actions on
	your Teams account, such as helping to manage shared folders or restoring
	access if you get locked out of your account. In order to clarify that admins
	may have access to team member accounts when managing the team, we're updating
	our Dropbox for Teams Agreement and Privacy Policy.<p>You might have some personal files in your Teams account that you’d like to
	move to a personal account. For example, if you want to keep vacation pictures
	in a different account from your latest Excel spreadsheet, you can use this
	online guide to move your files:<p>View the new agreement and get started here<p>Keep in mind that you can only link one Dropbox account to a computer at a time.
	If you need to access your other account, you can log in to the Dropbox website.
======
bajsejohannes
Accompanying email:

We’re working to make it easier for your Dropbox for Teams administrators to
manage all the stuff you and your teammates have in your Teams account. Soon,
we’ll be releasing new features for admins to manage the security of your
team’s stuff and make it easier for them to help when things go wrong.

In some cases, your admin may need the flexibility to take some actions on
your Teams account, such as helping to manage shared folders or restoring
access if you get locked out of your account. In order to clarify that admins
may have access to team member accounts when managing the team, we're updating
our Dropbox for Teams Agreement and Privacy Policy.

You might have some personal files in your Teams account that you’d like to
move to a personal account. For example, if you want to keep vacation pictures
in a different account from your latest Excel spreadsheet, you can use this
online guide to move your files:

View the new agreement and get started here

Keep in mind that you can only link one Dropbox account to a computer at a
time. If you need to access your other account, you can log in to the Dropbox
website.

------
bajsejohannes
They recommend creating a private dropbox account for your private files, but
my work and private computer are the same (as I imagine is the same for a lot
of people on HN), so that really would break the smooth way in which
everything works with Dropbox.

